# compatibility issues going from PC to iMac OS X



## Danane (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi,
-I'm considering buying 24" all-in-one computer desktop iMAc from another person in my area (he bought it for around 1200+tax- selling to me for $800) -he has owned it 6 months - little use. He needs laptop because he travels a lot. It Has Office and graphic software and all peripherals. warranty I believe - and all appears legitimate. He is going to have his "mac guy' make sure the proper transfer happens, so that activation and licenses/online support and updates are available to me; also his files will be removed. My own Toshiba laptop is 6 yr. old, slowing dying. I love the idea of using computer as "tv" with Dvd's etc, in addition to much more RAM, HD size, etc. 

Questions:
-what is difficulty level converting Word/outlook, etc. files from Pc to mac?
-Any transfer of ownership issues with Apple? 
-What else should I consider? 
-Extras I'll have to buy/get? 

I'm going over to 'play' with computer today. Learning the mac vs. pc does not concern me..I'm comfortable with that issue.

thanks!!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The 24" iMac is a great all in one computer and you'll likely not need anything else. (All depends on what you do, but it has pretty much standard features most people need)

As to converting Word/Outlook, it depends on what you are converting into. If you are planning on using Openoffice for example, it generally handles general Word documents fine. You also have the option of getting Office for the Mac. You can also run the PC version of Word and Outlook on the Mac using WINE or Crossover Office from Codeweavers.

How much RAM does the iMac have? First thing I would do if it doesn't have it already is upgrade to 2GB or higher.


----------



## Danane (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks so much for vote of support...yes, it has 4 gb memory, and 320 hd, I believe...I saw it..it even has full versions of dreamweaver, photoshop and illustrator, as well as Office applications...i'm so psyched!! a good machine and 1/3 off a fairly new, hardly used iMac. I feel good about the seller, too..honest and trustworthy - that helps! thanks, again. Jane


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If your getting 4GB and all that software sounds like a great deal to me.


----------



## Danane (Dec 15, 2004)

one last question: the seller told me there is some way you can 'make your monitor become TV' with some kind of converter cable...do you know what that is.. is it possible...love to get rid of my $84 cable bill (just for expanded Basic!)
thanks1


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

With one of these: http://www.elgato.com/elgato/na/mainmenu/products/EyeTV-Hybrid-10/product1.en.html

But you still need a signal for channels, so unless you have Over the Air signals where you live, you'd still need cable etc.

P.S. $84 for expanded cable, what a rip off. I thought Canada had the worse Internet and TV prices, where is this from USA?


----------

